
Developing a productivity tool for Remote work and online meetings - AtmadeepReChord
http://www.rechord.ai
======
AtmadeepReChord
Hey guys,

I am the co-founder of ReChord. We started this journey 4 months back with our
own problems. We were frustrated with taking notes and wasting time. So
thought of a solution that can automate the notes for online meetings.

After 4 months of day and night work we have our first Beta version and would
love to get your feedback.

This is what ReChord can do for you- 1\. Join online meetings like Google
Meet, Zoom, Teams and ReChord the entire call. 2\. Give you the transcript
along with speaker information. 3\. Action items + decision points. 4\.
Highlights, Questions and Metrics. 5\. Abstractive summary + minutes of
meetings. 6\. Google Calendar Sync.

We are onboarding private Beta users and will give FREE hours for users to
test our product and in return we are just looking for feedback.

Here is the link to book a 30 mins call with us, where we will show you the
tool and also setup the account for you. [https://rechord-
ai.netlify.app](https://rechord-ai.netlify.app)

If you want to check out the Beta application here is the link -
www.rechord.ai

